# Windows drag & Drop



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 7, 2005)

*Windows drag & Drop (Cartoon)*

*No comments from Was**(AppleMac)abi, thankyou!* :roll: 












________________________________


----------



## middie (Mar 7, 2005)

that looks just like me


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 7, 2005)

lmao - wasabi is gonna love this one (love her new name too)


----------



## wasabi (Mar 7, 2005)

No comment.




.......................................


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 7, 2005)

I knew you'd like it


----------

